# Painting my CPU



## snatop (Jan 28, 2005)

am going to paint my cpu! Can someone suggest what color is the best in combination with black? by the way I'm only going to paint the inside chassis. Thanks in advance.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2005)

white?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jan 28, 2005)

Red and black look good together, though I'd have to warn against painting the inside of your case.


----------



## Dedodido (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a red light on my motherboard, and a blue light on my VGA fan, which looks quite nice, even if it was completely unintentional 
I'm about to replace the vga fan though.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jan 28, 2005)

Dedodido said:
			
		

> I have a red light on my motherboard, and a blue light on my VGA fan, which looks quite nice, even if it was completely unintentional
> I'm about to replace the vga fan though.


My mobo also has a red light, and I just installed a case window and it looks really nice.


----------



## Halki (Jan 29, 2005)

mmm, i'm thinking of ripping off the front cover and placing a nice neon vent there... but i'm afraid that the hole will look kinda crappy X(

btw painting the cpu.. u mean to paint the cpu or the heatsink... because you wont see much of your work from behind some huge copper-plated vent


----------



## The Rage (Jan 29, 2005)

umm i think he ment he is painting his case....i think black, red and white would look good..i meen get some white decals mabey, probebly some chrome would be good


----------



## snatop (Jan 29, 2005)

Yup im going to paint my case (inside only) and retain the black outer color., I've already tried flourescent blue but it turns out that the color that I expected doesn't come out, I mean its darker like dark blue perhaps I should painted it with white (first coating) then flourescent blue! I've seen some pictures of casing painted in red but not my type, I have 1 neon blue led 120mm fan intake, 1 green led 80mm exhaust on top and a quad light (4 colors) 80mm exhaust at the back. I just want two colors combined green and blue matching the case.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 29, 2005)

snatop said:
			
		

> am going to paint my cpu! Can someone suggest what color is the best in combination with black?



Blue, but remember to be extra careful not to paint the golden pins that go from the CPU into the white thing in your motherboard, I don't think your PC would like that...  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
P.S. Yes, I realize that was a terrible joke, it's only that I just woke up...   so sue me!


----------



## snatop (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh my mistake! It is the casing that I'm going to paint! I forgot to use the right term, sorry!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 29, 2005)

snatop said:
			
		

> Oh my mistake! It is the casing that I'm going to paint! I forgot to use the right term, sorry!



Nah, it's perfectly fine, I was just kidding a little bit


----------



## Slayerstaps (Jan 29, 2005)

Paint the inside pink...erhmmm.uuuhhh...That's all


----------



## snatop (Jan 30, 2005)

I just bought uv ccl yesterday, guess what! the flourescent blue that was painted in my casing interior had just showed its true color! *I never thought that flourescent blue paint is uv reactive!* I'm very happy with the result, so there's no need to paint it again. Thanks to all of you who replied in this thread, happy painting!


----------



## Halki (Feb 1, 2005)

snaptop, send some pictures of your case along the way


----------

